# +_+ اسئلة بسيطة جدا ارجو من المسيحيين الارد عليها +_+



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

ارجوا الرد على الاسئلة باجوبة قوية استطيع ان اقتنع بها

إذا كان المسيح موجوداً منذ الأزل مع الله كما تقولون – فما هي طبيعة العلاقة بينهما ؟ وما هي كيفية التحول من الألوهية إلى مرتبة البشر في بطن امرأة مخلوقة ؟!


إذا كانت العذراء مريم والدة الإله فهل هي خالقة أو مخلوقة ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> ارجوا الرد على الاسئلة باجوبة قوية استطيع ان اقتنع بها
> 
> إذا كان المسيح موجوداً منذ الأزل مع الله كما تقولون – فما هي طبيعة العلاقة بينهما ؟



من قال ان المسيح موجود منذ الازل مع الله ؟؟؟

الابن موجود منذ الازل مع الاب والروح القدس ، هذا الثالوث هو الله 

جاء الله ظاهرا في صورة الناس مولودا من العذراء القديسة مريم ، بدون زرع بشر ، في شخص السيد يسوع المسيح .





> وما هي كيفية التحول من الألوهية إلى مرتبة البشر في بطن امرأة مخلوقة ؟!


 
التجسد كما اوضحنا في الرد السابق .



> إذا كانت العذراء مريم والدة الإله فهل هي خالقة أو مخلوقة ؟


 
السيدة مريم العذراء والدة الله الظاهر في الجسد ، فهي لم تلد الله ، لان الله لا يولد ، ولكنها ولدت الله الظاهر في صورة انسان !!!


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

الابن ليس مع الله

الابن كلمه الله و عقله الظاهر في الجسد

الظاهر خلي بالك مش الي نزل و اخد جسد لانه تصور وثني جدا

اما عن الطوباويه مريم فهي ام الناسوت المتحد بالاهوت الي ولد به المسيح اي تكون في بطنها الجسد و ليست هيا من خلق الله حاشا الله و دي علامه كان ربنا مديها لبني اسرائيل ووردت في سفر اشعياء(13 فَقَالَ: «اسْمَعُوا يَا بَيْتَ دَاوُدَ. هَلْ هُوَ قَلِيلٌ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ تُضْجِرُوا النَّاسَ حَتَّى تُضْجِرُوا إِلَهِي أَيْضاً؟ 
14* وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ».)*

*اي يعطيكم السيد الي هوا الرب ادوناي بالعبري ذاته هوا نفسه ايه*

*ان العذراء سوف تلد ابنا و تدعو اسمه عمانوئيل الي معناها الله معنا*

*و في انجيل يوحنا*

(14 وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً. )


*اتمني اكون افدتك اكتر ووضحت لك الصوره*

*و شكرا*


----------



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

الابن موجود منذ الازل مع الاب والروح القدس ، هذا الثالوث هو الله 



new_man قال:


> من قال ان المسيح موجود منذ الازل مع الله ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> هل تسأل وترد الاجابة على نفسك بتناقض ؟؟؟
> ...




كم الله عندكم ؟؟ ظاهر وغير ظاهر ؟؟ اي لكم الهيين ؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

يا اخت او اخ العقل نعمة

واضح انك تعترض لمجرد الاعتراض 
وفي اعتراضك ضربت الاسلام وما يقوله وانت لا تدري 

تعال نفهم الاول غرض سؤالك للمعرفة ام للاعتراض ، ثم نشرح لك ما لا تعرفه (اذا اردت المعرفة ) 





العقل نعمه قال:


> كم الله عندكم ؟؟ ظاهر وغير ظاهر ؟؟ اي لكم الهيين ؟؟


 
في الاسلام من اسماء الله الحسنى ( الظاهر والباطن ) 

فهل هذا معناه ان عندكم في الاسلام الهين ؟؟؟

اذا حاول التركيز شوية ، واجعل اسئلتك وردودك منطقية ، وصدق من قال العقل نعمة .

وضحت النقطة دي ، نجاوب على الباقي .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

هوا الله واحد يا استاذ ناطق بكلمته اي عقله (الابن اي اللوغوس) و حي بروحه هوا اي الروح القدس(الباراقليط)

اله وااااااااااااحد

من رساله يعقوب البار اخو الرب(اخو الرب دا لقب كدا زي حبيب الله يعني)

*(19 أَنْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ وَاحِدٌ. حَسَناً تَفْعَلُ. وَالشَّيَاطِينُ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَيَقْشَعِرُّونَ! 
*20 وَلَكِنْ هَلْ تُرِيدُ أَنْ تَعْلَمَ أَيُّهَا الإِنْسَانُ الْبَاطِلُ أَنَّ الإِيمَانَ بِدُونِ أَعْمَالٍ مَيِّتٌ؟ )

و اول الوصايا العشره

اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا اله واحد

الله بصفاته الازليه بازليته واحد

و الا لا يكون الها

زي عندكم الاسماء الحسني الي بينكرها يبقي كفر مش كدا و لا ايه

(ولله الاسماء الحسني فادعوه بها و ذروا الذين يلحدون في اسماءه سيجزون ما كانوا يعملون)

لو نفيت انه الله حي

او ان الله قيوم

او ان الله الاول

او الاخر

مش تبقي من المعطله للاسماء و الصفات ولا ايه

و مش واجب عليك تؤمن بالله باسماءه و صفاته دون تحريف او تكييف لانها تخص ذات الله

احنا كدا برضه

احنا بنقول اله واحد موجود و الوجود هوا الاب و الاب بالهمزه الممدوده مش العاديه يعني المصدر او الموجود

له ابن اي عقل خالق ناطق

و له روح حيه اي الروح القدس

تقدر انتا تنفي اسم الله الحي

تبقي الحدت في اسماءه

او تقدر تنفي انه كان رازق

الخ الخ

نفس العمليه

انا وضحت ما يكفي اكتر من كدا يبقي جدل عقيم جدا 

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

اسم الله الباطن عندنا زيه بقي الاب بالهمزه الممدوده

الظاهر مقابله الابن 

الحي يعني الروح القدس


مع الفارق انا بس بقرب الصوره للذهن و اسفه لو فيها اي خطأ لاهوتي اعتذر مقدما


----------



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> من قال ان المسيح موجود منذ الازل مع الله ؟؟؟
> 
> الابن موجود منذ الازل مع الاب والروح القدس ، هذا الثالوث هو الله
> 
> ...





truthseeker5 قال:


> الابن ليس مع الله
> 
> الابن كلمه الله و عقله الظاهر في الجسد
> 
> ...




اشكرك على الشرح 

ولكن اريدك انت تشرح لي انت مفهومك لا ان تاتي بكلام من كتابك المقدس لاني اذا لم اكن مقتنع فيه لن اقتنع بالرد ؟ هل هذا صحيح ؟

اريد من ان تقنعني بكلامك وبمعتقدك انت


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

لحظة واحدة يا اخت تروث 

ممكن تتكلم معايا يا العقل نعمة ؟؟؟

الاخت تروث لا زالت تتعلم ، في انتظار اجابتك على كلامي انا .
وانا مستعد لشرح وتبسيط كل اللي عاوز تفهمه .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

المدخل الموضوعي لدراسه علم الاديان هوا نصوص كتبها 

دراسه الاديان بلا نصوص كتبها هباء منثورا

ترضي انتا حد يحضر دكتوراه في الاسلاميات دون دراسه القرأن او الحديث

احنا بنعتقد انه الحبل دا و الظهور دا و كل دا جاء بنبؤات كتابيه علي لسان انبياء بني اسرائيل الي اوحي ليهم الله

ترضي انت حد يطلب منك فهم عقيدك دون قراءه القرأن

كن موضوعيا لان دراسه علم الاديان بيدا من نصوصها

و شكرا لك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> لحظة واحدة يا اخت تروث
> 
> ممكن تتكلم معايا يا العقل نعمة ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 

اوكي يا استاذي هتعلم منك و اسيب لك الكلام

ابدع و اشرح

سلام المسيح ليك


----------



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

عزيزي نيو مان

انت قلت اسماء .. اي صفه يتصف بها الله .. وفي القران (( ولله الاسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها)) صدق الله العظيم

وليس شي ملموس مثل الابن


----------



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

تروث 

قبل ان ادرس كتب الاديان يجب ان اقتنع بها بفهمني ووجود اسباب لهذه  الاسفار 

عندنا بالقران لكل ايه سبب وشرح  وقبل ان اقول الايه آتي بدليل مقنع ملموس ومحسوس ثم اثبته بايه

دون ذكر الايه فقط خاصه اذا كان الشخص الاخر من ديانه اخرى


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> عزيزي نيو مان
> 
> انت قلت اسماء .. اي صفه يتصف بها الله .. وفي القران (( ولله الاسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها)) صدق الله العظيم
> 
> وليس شي ملموس مثل الابن


 
لا يا عزيزي ، اسماء الله شي وصفات الله شيء آخر .

اسماء الله ( 99 ) وهي لا تشمل صفات الله كلها ، واعتقد انك كنت متابع من يريد تغيير بعض اسماء الله باسماء اخرى مع الاحتفاظ بالرقم 99 وهذا معناه ان هناك صفات اخرى غير اسماء الله !!

وبغض النظر عن كونها اسماء او صفات 

هل يمكن ان يجمع الله في الاسلام بين النقيضين ( الظاهر والباطن) سواء كان اسم او صفة ، بدون ان يكون اله واحد ؟؟؟

اتفضل .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

القرأن اخبر عن الله و امنتي بهذا كمسلمات بدون دليل انتي امنتي بعالم الغيب بسبب اخبار القرأن لكي

كذلك احنا امنا بناء علي نصوص صريحه كيف كنتي لتؤمني دون نصوص النصوص حجه دائما

و امنتي بناء علي شروح و اجتهادات كذلك نحن

انا فعلا ما زلت اتعلم و جديده نيومان سوف يقوم معك بالدور الاكبر

و شكرا


----------



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

عزيزي نيو مان

لو كنت تعرف اسماء الله ستراها هي بحد ذاتها صفات لله عز وجل

الظاهر . الباطن . الخالق. الكريم . الرحمن . الرحيم .المالك . الغفور . الحي. العزيز . الخ

والاسلام اتخذها منهجا للتعرف على الله والتقرب اليه فهي مفاتيح المعرفة به سبحانه  

وليس ان لكل اسم منها اله

فالله المتجسد عندكم من معناه اي اله ملموس بغير الباطن


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

لم اتلق ردا على سؤالي 

سواء صفات او اسماء او اي شيء تنسبه اليها

الله ( الظاهر والباطن ) هل هو الهين ام اله واحد ؟؟


----------



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

بالنسبه لنا اله واحد

ولكن الصفه تختلف عن التجسد ؟؟؟

صح او غلط ؟؟

ارجو الرد


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> بالنسبه لنا اله واحد
> 
> ولكن الصفه تختلف عن التجسد ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 

اذا كان الله هو الظاهر والباطن ،ومع هذا فليس هناك الهين ، بل اله واحد 

فلماذا تتهمين المسيحية بانها تعبد الهين ، في حين اننا نقول ان الظاهر هو ( الله الظاهر في الجسد في صورة الناس ) ، والباطن ، هو الله غير المنظور ، ليس الهين بل اله واحد (الظاهر والباطن ) فكيف تشرح لي انت مفهومك عن الظاهر ؟؟؟

هل هناك آية في القرآن تقول ( لا يمكن ان يظهر الله في صورة الناس ) ام هو مجرد استنتاج فقط ؟؟؟


----------



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

لازلت لم تجب عن سؤالي .. بعدها اجيب عليك

هل الصفه تختلف عن التجسد ؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> لازلت لم تجب عن سؤالي .. بعدها اجيب عليك
> 
> هل الصفه تختلف عن التجسد ؟؟


 
الله في المسيحية من صفاته انه (الباطن ) و صفة اخرى انه قادر على التجسد في صورة الناس ( الظاهر ).

واضح ان الصفة لا تختلف عن التجسد .

اجبتك ، هل ممكن تجيبني مثلما وعدت ؟؟؟ 

هل هناك آية في القرآن تقول ( لا يمكن ان يظهر الله في صورة الناس ) ام هو مجرد استنتاج فقط ؟؟؟


----------



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

هل رأيت انك ناقضت كلامك وان كلامك مغلوط فيه 

فالصفه شي منسوب غير محسوس اي شي معنوي

فاما التجسد من اسمه اي انه شي محسوس وملموس اي متجسد مشتقه من كلمة الجسد وهو الشي الذي يمكن لمسه بغير الصفه

فكيف تساويها وتقول لايوجد اختلاف ؟؟؟

فكيف تقول في صفه اخرى انه تجسد ؟؟؟



وبالنسبه لسؤالك

قال تعالى (( ليس كمثله شي ))

فالايه هنا مفسره نفسها  

اي سؤالي ثاني انا حاضر


----------



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

وفي تفسير للايه اذا لم تفهمها

ان الله لا ياخذ صفات البشر


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> فالصفه شي منسوب غير محسوس اي شي معنوي


 
ارى انك تضع قواعدك الخاصة وتلزمنا بها ...

ممكن تذكر لي من وضع هذه القاعدة ؟؟؟

ان الصفة تكون منسوبة للشيء المعنوي غير المحسوس 

هل الارض والحيوانات والانسان ليس لهم صفات لانهم خلاف المعنوي غير المحسوس ؟؟؟


----------



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

هذه ليست قواعدي وانما قواعد اللغه العربيه 


اذا قلت شي هذا الشي جميل

هل تستطيع ان تلمس كلمه جميل ؟؟؟ ام انك فهمت معناها فقط

وما تفسيرك لكلمة جميل 

سأدعك تجيب على نفسك


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> هذه ليست قواعدي وانما قواعد اللغه العربيه
> 
> 
> اذا قلت شي هذا الشي جميل
> ...


 
اي قواعد تتكلم عنها ؟؟

اذا قلت عن وردة انها جميلة ، كيف تطلب مني ان المس كلمة جميلة ؟؟ هل انا رأيت وردة ام كلمة ؟؟؟

اذا لمست الوردة الجميلة ، فهل لمست الوردة وصفاتها ام لمست الوردة بدون صفاتها ؟؟


----------



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

ابسط لك الشرح مع العلم اعلم انك فاهم  علي ولكن تراوغ 

قلت لك هذا الرجل شهم  ؟؟ ماذا تفسر كلمة شهم  فقط ؟؟

وهل تستطيع ان تلمس كلمة شهم ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> ابسط لك الشرح مع العلم اعلم انك فاهم  علي ولكن تراوغ
> 
> قلت لك هذا الرجل شهم  ؟؟ ماذا تفسر كلمة شهم  فقط ؟؟
> 
> وهل تستطيع ان تلمس كلمة شهم ؟؟؟



واضح انك تكرر الكلام نفسه ، وانت الان تجيب على سؤالي بسؤال

وبحسب قواعد لعبتك هذا لا يجوز ، اجبني انت على سؤالي الاول 

اذا قلت عن وردة انها حمراء ،جميلة ، ذات رائحة ، كيف تطلب مني ان المس كلمة جميلة او المس كلمة ( لون احمر ) او المس ( رائحة جميلة )  ؟؟ هل انا رأيت وردة ام كلمة ؟؟؟

اذا لمست الوردة الجميلة ، الحمراء ، ذات الرائحة ، فهل لمست الوردة وصفاتها ام لمست الوردة بدون صفاتها ؟؟ 

هل تفقد صفاتها لانني لمستها ؟؟؟


----------



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

انا وضحت لك سؤال ولم ارد عليك بسؤال

لان ردي كان نفس صيغة سؤالي باختلاف الكلمات 

ارد عليك ولا يهمك


اذا امسكت ورده جميله  نرى هنا الجمله مكونه من كلمتين كلمه ملموسه وهي الورده والكلمه الثانيه كلمه جميله هي صفه ترجع للورده وبهذا انت فقط مسكت الورده ولا تمسك جميله

فانا اريدك ان تمسك كلمة جميله

هل تستطيع لمسها ؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (4 يناير 2010)

> اذا امسكت ورده جميله نرى هنا الجمله مكونه من كلمتين كلمه ملموسه وهي الورده والكلمه الثانيه كلمه جميله هي صفه ترجع للورده وبهذا انت فقط مسكت الورده ولا تمسك جميله
> 
> فانا اريدك ان تمسك كلمة جميله
> 
> هل تستطيع لمسها ؟؟


 
ممتاز
نحن نقول ان الله قد تجسد .. اى انه اصبح ظاهرا ( مجازا )

لكن تقدر تمسك الوردة .. كذلك تقدر تمسك المسيح ( فى ايام وجوده على الارض )
لكنك ماتقدرش تمسك كلمة ( جميلة ) .. كذلك ماتقدرش تمسك كلمة ( الظاهر .. او المتجسد )

فهل حضرتك تقدر تمسك كلمة ( التجسد ) ..
ولو مسكتها قولى شعورك لما مسكتها


----------



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

هنا الغلط 

كلمة متجسد لا تطلق الا على الشي الملموس لانها مشتقه من الجسد والجسد شي ملموس ولا ما تقدرش تمسك جسدك 


وليه ربكم ما قال كلمة اتصفت بصفت انسان ليه قال تجسدت بجسد انسان


----------



## !ابن الملك! (4 يناير 2010)

> هل رأيت انك ناقضت كلامك وان كلامك مغلوط فيه
> 
> فالصفه شي منسوب غير محسوس اي شي معنوي
> 
> ...


 
لسا مجاوبتش ..
انت قولت ان التجسد ( لا يعتبر صفة ) لانه شئ ملموس ومحسوس .. 

الان مازلت انتظر ردا
فهل حضرتك تقدر تمسك كلمة ( التجسد ) ..نعم ام لا ؟؟؟؟
ولو مسكتها قولى شعورك لما مسكتها 

جاوب او اعترف بالخطأ حتى نكمل الحوار ..
سلام الله معك


----------



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

عندما قال ربكم تجسد بصورة انسان فنعم في ذلك الوقت بامكاني لمسه 

امسك التجسد الذي اصبح هو عليه 

ولكن عندما  نقول ان الله الظاهر والباطن باسمائه وصفاته هذا شي يكون فكري فقط اي تستطيع ان تتفكر فيه دون النظر اليه او لمسه

بعكس ان تقول تجسد على صورة انسان اي اصبح انسان 

اعطيتك دليل على ذلك من عندنا

قوله تعالى (( وليش كمثله شي ))


----------



## !ابن الملك! (4 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههه



> امسك التجسد الذي اصبح هو عليه


هل انت لا تعرف الفرق بين الجسد ويبن التجسد ...؟؟؟؟ 

الجسد .. هو شئ مادى 
التجسد .. هو صفة ( توحى بامكانية الوجود فى صورة الجسد )
معلش .. هاسهلك الكلام شوية .. لانى عرفت قدراتك من كلامك ..

عندكوا الله هو الضار والنافع.. مش كده ؟؟
الضار .. صفة .. وهى توحى بامكانية اضراره للغير  ... 

التجسد .. صفة .. وهى توحى بامكانية الوجود فى هيئة الجسد

ارجوا ان تكون عرفت الفرق بين الجسد والتجسد 

الان مازلت انتظر ردا
فهل حضرتك تقدر تمسك كلمة ( التجسد ) ..نعم ام لا ؟؟؟؟
ولو مسكتها قولى شعورك لما مسكتها ..

جاوب او اعترف بالخطأ حتى نكمل الحوار ..
سلام الله معك


----------



## العقل نعمه (5 يناير 2010)

اظنك لم ترى جوابي لك فوق 

التجسد .. هو صفة ( توحى بامكانية الوجود فى صورة الجسد )


طيب والجسد دى مش ممكن تمسكوا ؟

هوا دا اللي انا عايز اوصله

ان ربكم الظاهر لكم الملموس ( المتجسد )

طيب الرب التاني اللي مش شايفينوا فينووو ؟؟

يعني بكدا ليكم ربين ؟؟

فتحووا مخكم شويه

قلتووا ربنا تجسد يعني (( يعني اتخذ جسم الانسان له )) يعني اصبح منظور للعين

طيب الرب التاني فينه من الرب اللي اخذ التجسد ؟؟؟

وممكن دليل من كتابكم المقدس بمكان الرب الغير متجسد فينه


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> ان ربكم الظاهر لكم الملموس ( المتجسد )
> 
> طيب الرب التاني اللي مش شايفينوا فينووو ؟؟
> 
> يعني بكدا ليكم ربين ؟؟


 
طيب يا عقل 

عندكم في الاسلام الله هو (الظاهر والباطن ) الباطن اللي انتم مش شايفينه 
والظاهر اللي انتم شايفينه فينوووووووو؟؟
يعني كدا ليكم ربين ؟؟؟

ملحوظة ( لو اسمه الظاهر ومش شايفينووووووو) يبقى مش هو (الظاهر ) يبقى ليه بيضحك عليكم ويقول لكم انه ( الظاهر و الباطن ) ؟؟؟


----------



## العقل نعمه (5 يناير 2010)

ارجع واقول لله اسمائه وصفاته

منها 

الباطن هو الذي احتجب عن أبصار الخلائق وأوهامهم فلا يدركه بصر ولا يحيط به وهم 



والظاهر هو الذي ظهر للعقول بحججه وبراهين وجوده وأدلة وجدانيته وليس الظاهر بالعين فقط 


وارجع واقوله هي اسماء لله وصفاته


----------



## !ابن الملك! (5 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> اظنك لم ترى جوابي لك فوق
> 
> طيب والجسد دى مش ممكن تمسكوا ؟


اذن هذا اعتراف انك قد اخطأت عندما قلت ان التجسد مش صفه لانك متقدرش تمسكه ...

اعذرنى للتكرار .. وذلك لانك ليس لك الشجاعة فى الاعتراف بالخطأ



> ان ربكم الظاهر لكم الملموس ( المتجسد )
> 
> طيب الرب التاني اللي مش شايفينوا فينووو ؟؟
> يعني بكدا ليكم ربين ؟؟


يا حلاوة ....
الله فى الاسلام هو الضار والنافع ...
طب يعنى الضار .. اللى هو عمال يضر الناس ده .. فينوه من الرب التانى النافع ..؟؟؟

اجابتك .. انه صفة لحالة معينة
كذلك التجسد هو صفة لحالة معينة .. ( وهى مدة البقاء على الارض ) 
وبعد كده لم يصبح متجسدا ..



> فتحووا مخكم شويه


اعتقد انك من تحتاج لهذا .. 


> قلتووا ربنا تجسد يعني (( يعني اتخذ جسم الانسان له )) يعني اصبح منظور للعين
> 
> طيب الرب التاني فينه من الرب اللي اخذ التجسد ؟؟؟


قولنا ان التجسد .. هو صفة لفترة معينة ..( وهى اتخاذ الله جسد على الارض ).. 
كمان مرة علشان التكرر يعلم .. الله قد تجسد لفترة معينة .. ولمهمة محددة


----------



## !ابن الملك! (5 يناير 2010)

> يا حلاوة ....
> الله فى الاسلام هو الضار والنافع ...
> طب يعنى الضار .. اللى هو عمال يضر الناس ده .. فينوه من الرب التانى النافع ..؟؟؟



محتاجين الرد .. وركز قوى وانت بتجاوب ..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 يناير 2010)

> فتحووا مخكم شويه


 
طريقه دي


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> *............................*
> الباطن هو الذي احتجب عن أبصار الخلائق وأوهامهم فلا يدركه بصر ولا يحيط به وهم
> والظاهر هو الذي ظهر للعقول بحججه وبراهين وجوده وأدلة وجدانيته وليس الظاهر بالعين فقط
> وارجع واقوله هي اسماء لله وصفاته


 

لا ياعقل مش كده 

*............................*

هل هو الباطن بحججه وبراهينة ؟؟؟

لا الباطن لان احدا لا يراه ، فيكون الظاهر ، لان الناس تراه .

لايمكن جمع ( الظاهر والباطن ) في حزمة واحدة ويكون هناك قاعدتان للتفسير .

الباطن اي احتجب عن الابصار ، الظاهر يبقى الذي ظهر للابصار 

*............................*


----------



## alaakamel30 (5 يناير 2010)

سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح
أسف لاقتحامى الموضوع بغتة ولكن لقد تابعت أربعة صفحات بها الكثير من السفسطائية من الاخ (العقل نعمة) وحقيقة العقل نعمة وهبة من الله ولكن عزيزى أيكفى العقل فقط؟ كم عرفت من بشر قاتلهم عقلهم فصرعهم، ويبدو ان ردود الاخوة الاعضاء لا تقنعك أتعلم لماذا لأن شتان بين ايماننا وإيمانك،فإيماننا بالروح أما إيمانك بالعقل.
عزيزى إذا كنت تعتقد أن الإسلام متوافق كل التوافق مع العقل، وتبنى كل إيمانك على الثوابت العقلية فانا اوكد لك انك لن تستطيع البقاء لمدة تزيد عن 5 دقائق فقط لا غير فى مناظرة مع أحد الملحدين وما أدراك بالملحد الذى لا يعبد إلا العقل، بالعقل أستطيع ان اثبت لك أنه لا إله فى دقائق معدودة يتخللها عجزك وتلعثمك وبعضا من قطرات العرق.
ولكن عزيزى الكريم شكرا لله الثالوث الذى أعبده لأنه أعطانى أكثر مما استحق لكى أجيبك بنفس منهجك وبنفس أسلوبك السفسطائى الذى لا يستطيع اخوتى ههنا مجاراته ليس عجزا منهم بل لأنهم يدركون يقينا بالروح اى إله يتبعون.

عزيزى دعنى أسألك وأتخيل أنك تجيبنى.....
علاء كامل:ماهى الكهرباء؟
العقل نعمة:طاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من عدم
علاء كامل:أتستطيع أن ترى أو تلمس هذة الطاقة؟
العقل نعمة: لا
علاء كامل:ماذا تستخدم فى إنارة منزلك؟
العقل نعمة:مصباح كهربى
علاء كامل:أتراه وتلمسه؟
العقل نعمة:نعم
علاء كامل: وكيف ينير؟
العقل نعمة:بتوليد الطاقة وتوصيلها عبر اسلاك إلى المصباح
علاء كامل:أحسنت وبالصدق تكلمت

عزيزى الطاقة الكهربية موجودة فى الانهار والبحار بل وفى الجو حولك أيضا ولكنك لا تستطيع ان تراها ولكنك فى بعض الاحيان تشعر بوجودها عندما تصعق من لا شىء عند تلامسك مع جسم معدنى او حتى مع جسم بشرى ومفهومنا الان عن الكهرباء تغير عن مفهوم الناس منذ بضع قرون ، الان تستطيع ان تراها وتلمسها وتدركها ، كذلك الله قبل المسيح كان الناس تشعر بوجوده فى بعض الاحيان عندما يتفاعلون معه من خلال الانبياء والمعجزات وغيرها لكن لم يره احد قط أما بعد السيد المسيح فقد رأيناه ولمسناه وأدركناه
الآب=طاقة كهربية=لاتفنى ولا تستحدث من عدم لا نراها ولا ندركها=صفتها طاقة=كهرباء= الله
الإبن=مصباح كهربائى=جسم منير أراه وألمسه وأدركه=صفته منير=كهرباء= الله
الروح القدس=سلك للتوصيل=يحمل الطاقة بداخله ويوصلها للمصباح=صفته موصل جيد للكهرباء=كهرباء=الله

المثال السابق للتوضيح فقط مع الفارق فى التشبيه،أرجو من الله أن ينعم عليك أيضا بالروح كما أنعم عليك بالعقل وربنا معاك

سلام يسوع المسيح اترك لك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 يناير 2010)

العقل ساعات بيودي في داهيه انا بحب استخدمه اوي و عقلانيه اوي اوي و بشجع علي كدا لانه نعمه يا العقل نعمه بس ساعات بيودي لبعيد اوي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Strident (5 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> العقل ساعات بيودي في داهيه انا بحب استخدمه اوي و عقلانيه اوي اوي و بشجع علي كدا لانه نعمه يا العقل نعمه بس ساعات بيودي لبعيد اوي
> 
> سلام و نعمه



فقط تصحيح...

العقل *البشري* ساعات يودي في داهية...إنما المنطق، بصفته المطلقة لا...

في الذكاء الاصطناعي، يفرقون جيداً بين التفكير Reasonably و Humanly
لأن العقل الإنساني لا يتبع المنطق على طول الخط...

حبيت بس أوضح النقطة دي عشان محدش يقول الدين ضد العقل...
لا الدين ليس أبداً ضد العقل...لكن العقل البشري المحدود ممكن يتلخبط أو يخطئ، و فعلاً يودي في داهية...لكن المشكلة فيه و ليس في المنطق...و الدليل أن كلنا نعرف القواعد الأساسية للرياضيات، لكن مش كله بيجيب الدرجة النهائية فيها


----------



## نورالطريق (5 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> *............................*


 

*............................*
مثلا نقول نيومان وعندما اجدك شخص متعلم جدا جدا وصاحب منطق وحكمه اقول نيومان الحكيم 
فهل اسمك نيو مان والحكيم
طبعا اسمك نيومان ووصفناك بأسم الحكيم هوا اسم لصفه 
*............................* 
ويفهم منها القارئ انها تعني يسوع
*............................*
اذا يا استاذ نيومان وابن الملك يوجد فرق شاسع جدا بين اسماء الله وهي صفاته وبين كلمة تجسد
تجسد ليس اسم للمسيح وليست صفه بل انتم قلتم حدث وقع ان يسوع بداخله الله 
اي لبس يسوع الله او الله دخل في جسد يسوع
اذا لا يوجد مقارنه بين اسماء الله الظاهر والباطن بمقارنتها بالتجسد
تحياتي

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 يناير 2010)

جبت منين 180 دي ههههههههههههه

الاهوت ملاء الجسم و خلاه يتجلي فيه قوته و ربنا لسه عالي في سماه ما نزلش و اخد جسم ربنا يقدر يملي حضوره في اي حته و هوا لسه في محضره السماوي

بلاش وثنيه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> عزيزي لم ارى ردا على سؤالي ؟؟ عشان نمشي حبه حبه
> 
> اذا رد السؤال بسؤال لا احد يستفيد بليز خلك وياي
> 
> ...


 
يا حبيبي انا ح اخليك تفهم العقيدة المسيحية *............................*
وناخد بيدك في الباقي.

انت وضعت قاعدة ، وانا باطبقها :

جاوب معايا يا عقل:

هل الله يقدر ان يتجسد ام لا؟؟

اذا قلت ان الله لا يستطيع ان يتجسد فهذا كفر ...

واذا قلت ان الله لا يريد ان يتجسد ، *............................*

انت عارف ان الملاك تمثل لمريم بشرا سويا !!!

*............................*

 وهل هذا ينفي قدراته كملاك ؟؟؟

اتفضل يا عقل ، *............................*


لو مش عاوز تجاوب يبقى انت مش عاوز تفهم ، انت عاوز تجادل وتعترض ، 

مع ان نفس المنطق موجود في العقيدة *.......... *،

 فلماذا ترفضه فقط لانه جاء من العقيدة المسيحية ؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (5 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> هل الله يقدر ان يحيي ويميت ؟؟
> 
> وعلى ضوء اجابتك ساشرح لك المطلوب


 


*نعم الله يستطيع كل شئ *

*لا تنسى أنك هنا لتسأل فقط ... وليس لتشرح *

*مشرف القسم *


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2010)

وبعدين؟ الى متى؟
أين السؤال لنُجيب عليه؟


----------



## نورالطريق (5 يناير 2010)

يا سيد نيومان لاتحرف الكلام رجأ
نحن قلنا تمثل لها بشرا سويا ولم يقول القرأن اطلاقا تجسد لها بشر
شيء غريب 
*....................*



> ولم تجبني حتى الان ، الملاك
> 
> *....................*
> 
> ...



*....................*
هل الله الذي جلا جلاله ينزل الي مرتبت البشر 
واذا عرفت سبب نزول هذه الايه لعرفت ان الله ليس مثله شئ
*....................*
تحياتي

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2010)

هل من الممكن ان نلتزم بالموضوع
السؤال لطارح الموضوع فقط
اي مشاركة قادمة م اي عضو مسلم اخر لتشتيت الموضوع ستُحذف
اخر مرة، اي السؤال لنُجيب عليه؟
ملاحظة: من اراد المناقشة فليتوجه الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يناير 2010)

نورالطريق قال:


> هل هذه الصفات تنطبق علي يسوع يسوع مات والله حي [/size]


 
يسوع مات فقط ؟؟؟ واين القيامة واين الصعود ؟؟
المسيح حي لايموت ، هل هذه صفات انسان ؟؟

واضح انك بتحاول تضع كلام في عقيدتنا وتحاسبنا عليه !!

 
*............................*

ولكني اطلب منك برأفة الله ، ان تكلمنا بما جاء في العقيدة المسيحية وليس بما تقوله انت .

الله معك !!!


----------



## العقل نعمه (5 يناير 2010)

بما انك لم تجبني فهذا دليل للتهرب عن سؤالي الذي ارى اجابته اسهل اجابه بالوجود .. نعم او لا 


انا سأجيب على كلامك

هل تقصد بالتجسد ان يتجسد الله جسم الانسان ؟؟؟

ابي افهم المعنى الصحيح للسؤال


----------



## fredyyy (5 يناير 2010)

نورالطريق قال:


> هل الله الذي جلا جلاله ينزل الي مرتبت البشر
> 
> 
> [/size]


 

*مرة أخرى الله له الحق فيما يعمل *

*ولن يستأذن الناس لكي يتجسد لهدف الفداء *

*هذا العمل أنت ترفضه فليس لك أن تحاسب الله *

*الله تجسد ... هذا أساس المسيحية لك أن تؤمن وأن ترفض *

*ورأيك لن يغيِّر الله وصلاحه ومحبته وفدائة للإنسان. هو يبقى وأنت تزول *


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> هل تقصد بالتجسد ان يتجسد الله جسم الانسان ؟؟؟


 
معناها الله يظهر بجسد إنسان
هل اجنا على سؤالك ام لا؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 يناير 2010)

حتي لو عملت لهم ايه

الفكره مرفوضه من اصله عندهم

هما داخلين بس يسجلوا اعتراض

مش عشان اسئله

بيقولوا عايزين دليل و كل النصوص لا تكفي ابدا

و بيحتجوا بس بنصوصهم

نعمل ايه يعني نجيب لكم ربنا من السما!!!

كل الاسئله تم الاجابه عليها دون تهرب و عندما تاتي الاجابه علي غير هواكم نتهم بالتهرب

ما هذا


----------



## نورالطريق (5 يناير 2010)

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*بسبب الخروج عن الموضوع*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 يناير 2010)

*7 لأَنَّهُ قَدْ دَخَلَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ مُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرُونَ، لاَ يَعْتَرِفُونَ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ آتِياً فِي الْجَسَدِ. هَذَا هُوَ الْمُضِلُّ، وَالضِّدُّ لِلْمَسِيحِ.*


*رساله يوحنا الثانيه*


----------



## fredyyy (5 يناير 2010)

*ممنوع التطرق للإسلاميات بأي صورة من الصور *

*أي مشاركة تحتوي على إسلاميات ستحذف *

*المشاركات السابقة سيتم تحريرها من الإسلاميات دون تمييز *


----------



## العقل نعمه (5 يناير 2010)

على ضوء اجابتك عزيزي ماي روك سأجيبك

أولا :-نؤمن أن الله عزوجل كلي القدرة وأنه على كل شئ قدير ولكن هل التجسد له علاقة بالقدرة من عدمها أم أننا نقول هل يجوز هذا في حق الله أو لا يجوز ؟ ؟؟

لقد تجسد الرب في جسد يسوع المسيح حسب ادعائكم وبما أنكم لازلتم تقولون بأنه يمكنه فعل ذلك فهل يمكنه مثلا أن يتجسد في صورة امرأة جميلة والعياذ بالله ؟
طيب ما الذي يمنع الرب أن يتجسد مثلا في كلب أو قطة أو خروف هل يمكنه فعل ذلك الأمر ؟ او هل يمكن للرب أن يتجسد مرة أخرى في صورة أي شخص لو أراد ذلك الأمر ؟

واقصد من هذا الكلام عزيزي إن الله على كل شئ قدير يفعل ما يشاء ولكن قدرة تليق بجلاله وعظمته لا يفعل ما لا يليق به ويتنزه عن فعله فهو سبحانه له صفات الكمال وتنزه عن صفات النقص وصدق الله إذ يقول ... 

*............................* 

واخيرا احب ان اوضح شي من وجهة نظري

انا في مقدري ان انزع ملابس واتجول بين الناس عاريا ....لكن هذا العمل ينقص من قيمتى ومكانتى وحيائي ...ولله المثل الاعلى 
نعم الله قادر على التجسد ....ولكن التجسد لا يليق به لما فيه من الاحاطة بجسد له متطلبات للحياة والبقاء... 
تتنافى مع صفات الالوهية هذا النتائج التي سوف تترتب على هذ التجسد 
فهل يليق بالله ان يولد ملطخ بالدماء ...*............................*
..وياكل ويشرب ويتبرز ويضرب ويسخر منه ويبصق عليه ويصلب ويموت ملعون !!!

(( ليش كمثله شي ))

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 يناير 2010)

*7 لأَنَّهُ قَدْ دَخَلَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ مُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرُونَ، لاَ يَعْتَرِفُونَ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ آتِياً فِي الْجَسَدِ. هَذَا هُوَ الْمُضِلُّ، وَالضِّدُّ لِلْمَسِيحِ.*

*اقري الايه و بلاش تتهربي*

*و تسخري منها زي ما بتسخري من المسيح*

*عموما شوفي الايه بتقول ايه و حاولي تفهمي*

*سلام*


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> على ضوء اجابتك عزيزي ماي روك سأجيبك
> 
> أولا :-نؤمن أن الله عزوجل كلي القدرة وأنه على كل شئ قدير ولكن هل التجسد له علاقة بالقدرة من عدمها أم أننا نقول هل يجوز هذا في حق الله أو لا يجوز ؟ ؟؟


 
يا عقل 

يجوز او لايجوز عن الله من الذي يحكمها انت او الله ؟؟؟
يا حبيبي ابحث *............................*
 وهو الوحيد سبحانه الذي يقول عنه نفسه يجوز او لايجوز 

هل التجسد ( الظهور في صورة الناس او البشر ) خطأ ؟؟

ولكنها قدرة وارادة الله .

واضح طبعا ان الله ليس لديه مشكلة في التمثل في صورة البشر ، 
اذا اردت النفي او ان تقول يجوز او لايجوز ، فارجو ان لا تتكلم من نفسك ، 
بل ان تنقل كلام الله عن نفسه ...

الله معك


----------



## العقل نعمه (5 يناير 2010)

تروث هدي اعصابك 

بما انك تحب المسيح هل تعلمت منه العصبيه ام حب التسامح التفاهم باسلوب يجذب الناس اليك  

انتظر الاجابه من الاخرين لان كلامك ليس مقنع


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 يناير 2010)

*



فهل يليق بالله ان يولد ملطخ بالدماء ...في زريبة البهائم ..وياكل ويشرب ويتبرز ويضرب ويسخر منه ويبصق عليه ويصلب ويموت ملعون !!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*9 كُلُّ مَنْ تَعَدَّى وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي تَعْلِيمِ الْمَسِيحِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ اللهُ. وَمَنْ يَثْبُتْ فِي تَعْلِيمِ الْمَسِيحِ فَهَذَا لَهُ الآبُ وَالابْنُ جَمِيعاً.
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> تروث هدي اعصابك
> 
> بما انك تحب المسيح هل تعلمت منه العصبيه ام حب التسامح التفاهم باسلوب يجذب الناس اليك
> 
> انتظر الاجابه من الاخرين لان كلامك ليس مقنع


 
اعصابي هاديه ولا الايات بتعمل لك استفزاز 

اه نسيت ماهو اصل كتابنا مش عاجبك و مش مقنع ليكي

و لما بتحطي ايات و بتتسمح بتزعلي

و لما نزعل تقولوا لنا دي محبه المسيح

انا زعلتك في ايه بقول الحق اقري الايه

كلامي مش مقنع لان من الكتاب الي مش علي هواكي

و عموما انا رديت كتير في اول الموضوع

ردودنا كلنا مش مقنعه لانك داخله تسجلي اعتراض مش تتناقشي

و انا اخت مش اخ علي فكره

انا مش عصبيه الا اذا كانت الردود الي مش علي هواكي كدا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## !ابن الملك! (5 يناير 2010)

> أولا :-نؤمن أن الله عزوجل كلي القدرة وأنه على كل شئ قدير ولكن هل التجسد له علاقة بالقدرة من عدمها أم أننا نقول هل يجوز هذا في حق الله أو لا يجوز ؟ ؟؟


 
وهل التجسد هو اقلال من شأن الله .... 
لماذا لم تعترض على كون الله قد ظهر لموسى فى العليقة المشتعلة بالنار وكلمه ؟؟؟؟

التجسد يا عزيزى ... كان حتميا جدا ... وكان هو السبيل الوحيد لانقاذ القدماء .. 
واعطاء فرصة للناس فى ان يتحرروا من سلطان الشيطان .. ( الطبيعة الفاسدة )

اما لماذا كان التجسد هو الامر الحتمى الذى لا بديل له .. فهذا سؤال اخر ..؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يناير 2010)

*ارجو التدخل من المشرف لحل هذة المهزلة الفوضوية العليا
هل الموضوع هنا فى قسم الشبهات ام فى الإسلاميات ام مازال فى الأسئلة والإجابة عليها منا ! ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 يناير 2010)

بتقولي كلامك مش مقنع

لانه مش علي هواكي و من الكتاب الي مش عاجبك الي هوا بنايين عليه ايماننا

سلام


----------



## fredyyy (5 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *ارجو التدخل من المشرف لحل هذة المهزلة الفوضوية العليا*
> *هل الموضوع هنا فى قسم الشبهات فم فى الإسلاميات ام مازال فى الأسئلة والإجابة عليها منا ! ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 


*تم التعامل مع كل المشاركات التي كسرت قوانين القسم *

*الأخوة /* العقل نعمه ، نور الطريق 

*إن لم تتوقفا عن تشتيت الموضوع *

*فستفقدا عضويتكما .... القسم ليس للتهريج والتشويش *


----------



## العقل نعمه (5 يناير 2010)

انا مش عارف العصبيه كلها ليه ؟؟ 

روك جاوب على سؤالي وانا رددت بناء على جوابه 

المشكله فيها ايه !!

والكلام مش اخذ وعطا !

مولكا اذا النقاش اكبر منك ومش قادر تستحمله مو ضروري تدخل وتقرى 

سيب الموضوع للناس اللي بتحب تناقش بالمواضيع لانه مش حيقلل من قيمة حد

اما بخصوص تروث اذا لم اكن مقتنع باياتك وكلامك اقنعيني 

وانا داخل هنا عشان اقتنع من اسئله اطرحها لصبح عندي المام بالموضوع

انا لو كنت مسلم واقنعني الكلام ووجدته انه فعلا هي الحقيقه الكامنه عن الاب ليه لا ماخش المسيحيه

بس باسلوبك تطفشيت حتى الملحد لان ماعندك طولت بال عزيزتي


----------



## !ابن الملك! (5 يناير 2010)

لماذا تجاهلت ردى .. يا عقل






اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







أولا :-نؤمن أن الله عزوجل كلي القدرة وأنه على كل شئ قدير ولكن هل التجسد له علاقة بالقدرة من عدمها أم أننا نقول هل يجوز هذا في حق الله أو لا يجوز ؟ ؟؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






وهل التجسد هو اقلال من شأن الله .... 
لماذا لم تعترض على كون الله قد ظهر لموسى فى العليقة المشتعلة بالنار وكلمه ؟؟؟؟

التجسد يا عزيزى ... كان حتميا جدا ... وكان هو السبيل الوحيد لانقاذ القدماء .. 
واعطاء فرصة للناس فى ان يتحرروا من سلطان الشيطان .. ( الطبيعة الفاسدة )

اما لماذا كان التجسد هو الامر الحتمى الذى لا بديل له .. فهذا سؤال اخر ..؟؟


----------



## العقل نعمه (5 يناير 2010)

اخي فريدي هل ترى ان هناك مهزله في هذه المناقشه !!!

بعض الاخوان يردون علي بكلام مبسط ومشروح وانا من خلاله اسال وابحث عن بعض الاجوبه لملئ الفراغات

وانا طلبت فقط من شخص واحد مناقشتني والرد على اسئلتي

واما تدخل الباقي لا ضروره لوجودهم لانهم هم من يشتت الموضوع بالاستهانه بعقليه السائل

واذا كان الموضوع ترى فيه اساءة لك حرية التصرف

واعتبره لم يكن

تحياتي


----------



## العقل نعمه (5 يناير 2010)

اخي ابن الملك اسعدي الحديث والنقاش مع ناس مثلك 

ولكن انتظر الرد من الاخ فريدي على السماح لي باكمال المناقشه 

فالنقاش لا يفسد للود قضيه


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يناير 2010)

> *مولكا اذا النقاش اكبر منك ومش قادر تستحمله* مو ضروري تدخل وتقرى



*لك التدخل ايها المشرف  العزيز !*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يناير 2010)

*الى الآن لا يوجد سؤال واحد فى الموضوع كله !
هل ممكن اى عضو من الأعضاء المشتتين يذكروا السؤال ؟؟
*​


----------



## fredyyy (5 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *لك التدخل ايها المشرف العزيز !*​


 

*تم التعامل مع العضو *

*للدخول في الإسلاميات *
*وعدم إحترام الآخرين *
*الخروج عن الموضوع *
*فرض معتقداته على أساس المسيحية *


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> على ضوء اجابتك عزيزي ماي روك سأجيبك
> 
> أولا :-نؤمن أن الله عزوجل كلي القدرة وأنه على كل شئ قدير ولكن هل التجسد له علاقة بالقدرة من عدمها أم أننا نقول هل يجوز هذا في حق الله أو لا يجوز ؟ ؟؟


 
يا عقل 

يجوز او لايجوز عن الله من الذي يحكمها انت او الله ؟؟؟
يا حبيبي ابحث في قرآنك لن تجد الله يقول انه (لايمكن ان يتمثل في صورة بشر او لايمكن ان يتجسد )

وهو الوحيد سبحانه الذي يقول عنه نفسه يجوز او لايجوز 

هل التجسد ( الظهور في صورة الناس او البشر ) خطأ ؟؟

ولكنها قدرة وارادة الله .

واضح طبعا ان الله ليس لديه مشكلة في التمثل في صورة البشر ، 
اذا اردت النفي او ان تقول يجوز او لايجوز ، فارجو ان لا تتكلم من نفسك ، 
بل ان تنقل كلام الله عن نفسه ...

الله معك


----------



## fredyyy (5 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> يا عقل


 

*معذرة أخي نيو مان *

*العضو العقل نعمة ُفصِل *

*فلا داعي لتوجيه الردود له *


----------



## fredyyy (5 يناير 2010)

*يُغلق *


----------

